# Another new Forum!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We all discussed this some time ago, but I thought it would be easier to wait until the new Forums software was up and running.

This will be a fun Forum to share thoughts and discoveries about food, drink, and travel experiences. 

Maybe "Martinis at 8" can tell us where to get good Mexican food in Angola!!!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so pleased that this Idea was taken up by yourself Andy, I look forward in eager anticipation to reading about other members ,food , Drink and travel experiences. many thanks for the excellent job you and Mallinda do here.

Tom


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Andy-clearly a conspiracy to monopolize all of my leisure time! Thanks


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andy said:


> ...Maybe "Martinis at 8" can tell us where to get good Mexican food in Angola!!!


Believe it or not, one can find Mexican food in Angola. In the coastal capital city of Luanda there is a sand bar island. Once a community of fisherman, the _Ilha_ now has a variety of trendy restaurants and night clubs. See

I am here for three more weeks.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Believe it or not, one can find Mexican food in Angola. In the coastal capital city of Luanda there is a sand bar island. Once a community of fisherman, the _Ilha_ now has a variety of trendy restaurants and night clubs. See
> 
> I am here for three more weeks.
> 
> ...


 I just knew you'd come through for us! :biggrin2:


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

M8,

Great pictures on your blog. What is the nature of your business in Angola?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

gng8 said:


> M8,
> 
> ...What is the nature of your business in Angola?


See my profile.

Cheers,

M8


----------

